# s13 sr20det blacktop..project "battlecat"



## atldet (Dec 19, 2003)

well im new to the forum, and hope to learn alot from reading what yall have already found and discovered. im 80 % through my s13 swap with a sr20det blacktop. my only problem now is figuring out this thing fuel route, the wiring, and i need to locate a radiator.

if any body has pictures of a top shot of there sr20det with hoses and wires hooked up it would be appreciated. or any guidance through the wire harness and fuel system.

it really sucks going in to my GARAGE EVERYDAY and yearning for that moment when she will turn over.

nice to meet yall :showpics:


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Go to heavytrottle.com click on 'SR installation FAQ'


----------

